# Canon T3--any experiences?



## pathdoc (Dec 18, 2011)

Hi everyone.

I was looking into my first DSLR camera, since my old point-and-shoot is frustratingly slow (and pretty outdated). I kind of wanted it before this weekend, so I could take pictures of the family over the holidays. After looking at both Nikon and Canon, it was pretty difficult for me (a newbie) to tell a major difference between a couple of the more "entry-level" models. I stumbled across a Canon T3 package that includes a second EF 55-250 lens, bag, cable, and battery on QVC, and took the plunge (it should be here on Thursday).

Based on the reviews I've seen, it appears to be a pretty decent choice for a first DSLR. Anyone have experience using it? Also, if anyone has a good reference for a beginner, that would be great.

Thanks, and Happy Holidays!


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

pathdoc said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> I was looking into my first DSLR camera, since my old point-and-shoot is frustratingly slow (and pretty outdated). I kind of wanted it before this weekend, so I could take pictures of the family over the holidays. After looking at both Nikon and Canon, it was pretty difficult for me (a newbie) to tell a major difference between a couple of the more "entry-level" models. I stumbled across a Canon T3 package that includes a second EF 55-250 lens, bag, cable, and battery on QVC, and took the plunge (it should be here on Thursday).
> 
> ...


Don't know about T3, but I suggest staying away from QVC when purchasing quality camera equipment. Use amazon.com or even eBay. It's not one of your more popular consumer canon camera so that should tell you something...

You can get some ideas here in flickr.com
http://www.flickr.com/cameras/canon/eos_rebel_t3/
http://www.flickr.com/cameras/canon/


----------



## pathdoc (Dec 18, 2011)

Thanks, Dave!


----------



## kriminal (Dec 31, 2011)

The standard T3 is very basic and will have you craving for more soon enough. However, if you are a once in awhile user looking for an inexpensive camera, this would be perfect. Good luck.


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

jocamryn purchased a T3, and he likes it. See his thread. http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=578603


----------



## pathdoc (Dec 18, 2011)

Thanks for the responses, everyone.

I did purchase the T3 from QVC (They included the EF-S55-250 f/4-5.6 lens which has an image stabilizer, included a pretty hefty case, battery, and SD card, and the biggest reason was that I didn't have to load my debit card up with the full price all at once). I am really enjoying it so far. There is A LOT I need to learn, but there is a local group that holds classes for new DSLR owners that I will likely join. I also purchased the "Magic Lantern Guide" for the T3i/T3, which provides great information (and is easier to thumb through than sitting at my computer with the PDF file open). Maybe I'll get a nice shot of my 328 on here, too!


----------



## FIA (Apr 6, 2003)

Why did you go with the T3 instead of the T3i? I'm about ready to order mine and felt like the flip out screen would be very good for video.


----------



## pathdoc (Dec 18, 2011)

FIA said:


> Why did you go with the T3 instead of the T3i? I'm about ready to order mine and felt like the flip out screen would be very good for video.


As this is my first DSLR, I didn't think I would really need the flip out screen. I don't intend to shoot a lot of video, either (the T3i shoots in 1080p, while the T3 shoots in 720p).

I just enrolled in a weekly class for those of us new to the DSLR world. It's actually nice to see that there are people just as clueless as I am  So far, I'm really happy with the T3; I'm sure you'll enjoy the T3i--it sounds like if you're going to shoot a lot of video, it might be a better choice for you.


----------



## FCBayernFTW (Oct 10, 2005)

Dave 330i said:


> jocamryn purchased a T3, and he likes it. See his thread. http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=578603


Still happy with it. Good beginner camera and I'm still learing from it! :thumbup:


----------

